
Vivaldi Browser Enables Razer Chroma - gaellelo
https://vivaldi.com/blog/vivaldi-browser-enables-razer-chroma/
======
leshokunin
Thanks! That’s super helpful. I might try it! Do you know if there’s a way to
disable or auto hide all the scroll bars, tab bars etc so it’s basically like
windowless? That and vertical bars are the main things keeping me on Firefox.

~~~
duiker101
Good question! I didn't know but there is an experimental "Overlay Scrollbars"
flag in vivaldi://flags that enables that and it's great (this is a perfect
example of wondering if you can do something and then finding it's already a
feature)

It looks like this: [https://imgur.com/a/CpUg78J](https://imgur.com/a/CpUg78J)

About the vertical bars, which ones are you referring to?

------
leshokunin
Finally, my browser can sync with my keyboard and mouse pad's colors! /s I do
see this as a sign that Vivaldi is more willing to work on integrations. Is it
worth considering over Firefox?

~~~
duiker101
I am an AVID Vivaldi fan. Have never been happier with a browser. Quite a few
times I wondered "can I do this?", turns out that the feature is already
implemented or it's pretty easy to do it myself. It's a chromium browser so
you know what you get in terms of rendering and extensions. The actual browser
features are html/js/css and fully modifiable.

The only issue I ever had is that it used to be a bit slow on my
Mac(borderline unusable) but it seems to have improved now.

Some of my favorite features:

\- Very detailed history \- great a and quick bookmarks \- embed pages in the
side panel for quick access \- pretty cool note system that supports
screenshots and markdown \- Themes (as you mentioned, this might not be
essential but I don't like an eyesore) \- Page actions, this are small
scripts/css that you can apply to any page and can come very handy.

I really can't think of a browser that would give me anything more. Maybe only
the built-in VPN like Opera but I always use an extension.

